# Dumbo Rat Breeders?



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi. Does anyone know of a breeder of Dumbo Rats in the Worcestershire/ Gloucestershire/ Herefordshire areas or in the general West Midlands area please? Thank you


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Email [email protected] for a copy of their breeder's list and location/varieties bred.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Rainbowrat, the rats you plan to breed, are they from a proper breeder and do you know their full histories and what they may be carrying health and markings wise etc?

If they are from petshop/rescue lines, then i truly would reconsider.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you researched breeding thoroughly? Its a big commitment to undertake & I would definitely reccommend you find a good, ethical breeder for your foundation rats and to mentor you. Breeding can be very rewarding but it can (& does) go wrong


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

What varieties are you hoping to breed? do you inbreed/linebreed etc?

I would also try and learn about genetics before planning anything based on your past posts, especially the makeup of the varieties you wish to breed.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/149768-help-what-variety-rat-she.html

I thought the buck you are breeding from, you rescued?



> I'm rescuing a Rex Buck today from someone who's moving home and can't take her rats with her.


And the doe you wish to breed from a petshop?



> I did just get her from a Pet shop, but one i know buys rats from private breeders, NOT Animal Farming warehouses..


No half decent breeder would supply a petshop, simply as they cannot track health, or temperament of the animals they breed or even know where they end up.

I am sorry if this sounds harsh, but i truly would do some thorough research and find yourself a decent mentor, or somebody who can give good advice first, and get some sound rats to start you off.


----------



## StaceyC (Mar 6, 2011)

Having met you at the Preston show i thought you seemed a very sensible person and it really saddens me to see that you're breeding from rats with unknown backgrounds, no matter how lovely they are, or how many rosettes they win. I have one doe who has won countless rosettes and she is my favorite rat I've ever had the pleasure to know - but I would never breed from her because it is irresposible and the results could be terrible. This is same scenario for you and you would never forgive yourself if something bad happened for not only your beautiful doe, but for her kittens throughout their lives. I plead you to reconsider your decision to breed in this careless fashion. If breeding is something that you're really serious about, then get talking to breeders at shows (there are 3 shows a year at preston and for example, at the last show there were at least 9 breeders present) and learn more about breeding, and get some solid and safe foundation rats.
Please reconsider.


----------

